# Soldier returns to front lines after losing eye



## GAP (19 Mar 2011)

Soldier returns to front lines after losing eye
By JEAN-FRANCOIS RACINE, QMI Agency
Article Link

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan – Cpl. Maxime Emond-Pepin’s missing left eye and scarred face set him apart him from most of his peers, as does his ability to bounce back from devastating injuries.

The 22-year-old from Longueuil, Que., refused to allow his battlefield scars to deter him from returning to the job he loves. His resolve was tested after a fellow soldier stepped on an improvised explosive device while the two were patrolling in Kandahar on Aug. 6, 2009.

The soldier lost a leg and Emond-Pepin’s eye was damaged beyond repair. Gruelling rehabilitation sessions followed and he made a speedy recovery.

“I left hospital at the beginning of November (2010),” said the soldier. “I went back to work in January 2010. I wanted to prove to myself that I could still do it.”

Emond-Pepin’s strength of character is apparent. He maintains a positive attitude and isn’t even afraid to criticize the military’s policy on informing the public about battlefield injuries.

He says he disagrees with a decision by the armed forces to stop releasing information on soldiers hurt in battle.

“It bothers me,” he said. “There are injured soldiers for every one who dies ... no one talks about it. The rehabilitation is tough. If I did it, others can do it as well. They deserve as much respect as the dead.”

Emond-Pepin isn’t the only soldier who has bounced back from being maimed on the battlefield.

Jimmy Lavalliere, 28, was promoted to chief corporal (??) by Defence Minister Peter MacKay on Thursday after he returned to action. He had lost his leg in Nov. 2007 after his light-armoured vehicle passed over a roadside bomb.

Lavalliere was only allowed to resume his duties after he ran 13 kilometres on his prosthetic in two hours, 26 minutes. He did it while carrying his 50-pound bag. (??)

“This is my life,” said Lavalliere, who has a three-year-old son back in Canada.

Canadian Forces casualty statistics in Afghanistan (since 2002)

Killed In Action - 136

Other Deaths - 18

Wounded In Action - 615

Non-Battle Injuries – 1,244 
end


----------



## john. M (19 Mar 2011)

chief corporal,  french translation fail for MCpl


----------



## Strike (19 Mar 2011)

> He says he disagrees with a decision by the armed forces to stop releasing information on soldiers hurt in battle.



The Privacy Act prevents the CF from releasing information regarding the type of injuries a soldier sustains.  WRT Afghanistan, they tend not to release the names of those injured as well, and that goes back to OPSEC -- providing the opposing force with information regarding the efficacy of an attack/plan, among other things.

There is nothing stopping a soldier from discussing their injuries though.  The responsibility remains with them to do so.


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Mar 2011)

Welcome back to the fight, CplC Emond-Pepin. I'm glad you were able to overcome your wounds in such a short time from 2007 to now and carry on.


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Mar 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Welcome back to the fight, CplC Emond-Pepin. I'm glad you were able to overcome your wounds in such a short time from 2007 to now and carry on.



Hear, hear.  Well said, and above all BZ well done.  By coming back you don't let the smelly bastards win.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Mar 2011)

Well done, Cpl Emond-Pepin and CplC Lavalliere!   



			
				Bravo Juliet said:
			
		

> chief corporal,  literal french translation fail for MCpl


Fixed that for you (Caporal-chef or cplc)- more like QMI English editor fail.


----------

